
Ask HN: Tech support/emergency contact for small business - ZeroMinx
We are a small company with only one technical person. This poses a couple of problematic scenarios;<p>- The technical person must always be available for support if something goes wrong.<p>- If the technical person is hit by a bus, there&#x27;s going to be trouble for the company.<p>I&#x27;m curious how others have dealt with these issues, other than hiring another technical person.<p>Have you hooked up friends&#x2F;family? Companies to recommend? Some type of insurance (for point 2)?
======
leesalminen
I'm also curious. I'm the sole technical person at our company and feel as
though I can't go anywhere outside of cell coverage, can't leave my laptop at
home, and have to sleep lightly so as to not miss an alarm.

~~~
rawfan
One important thing (if you haven't done so) is document very little thing
that's going on in a way that an outsider can immediately understand what's
going on and what's important. Worst case scenario, your shop can contract the
local PC-shop guy who will be able to understand your documentation.

~~~
ZeroMinx
Very true. I got that, and co-workers do have access to passwords and ssh keys
in case I'd disappear, but I was hoping others on here had better solutions to
these issues.

